# Lake Tahoe or Big Bear Lake for skiing?



## Jwerking (Mar 17, 2014)

We have the option to stopover in the Bay area or LA area enroute to Cabo Mexico in January 2015 and hubby wants to go skiing.  There is good RCI availability in Lake Tahoe area and limited units in Big Bear Lake.

Which is best for skiing?  

The Big Bear area would be preferable because we could probably get another timeshare week in Palm Springs or San Diego area - so would make a nice stopover for 2 or 3 weeks. 

It is likely that Lake Tahoe area provides bigger and better skiing resorts, if so, how does the Heavenly area compare to the Olympic Village area on the North shore?  WHile he is skiing, I will be just chilling since I have a bad knee.  

Will the mountain roads from San Jose airport to Tahoe be snow covered - are chains required in the mountain passes?  When there is a huge snowstorm, how long are the roads typically closed?  Is it easier to drive to the North Shore or Heavenly ski areas?

Any other transportation options to get to Tahoe from San Jose airport instead of a rental car??

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

JOyce


----------



## presley (Mar 17, 2014)

There's no guarantee that there will be snow at Big Bear, California.  I know a group who went this past January, had it scheduled months in advance and there was no snow.  I think we've only had one rain in southern California this entire winter.


----------



## DAman (Mar 17, 2014)

Jwerking said:


> We have the option to stopover in the Bay area or LA area enroute to Cabo Mexico in January 2015 and hubby wants to go skiing.  There is good RCI availability in Lake Tahoe area and limited units in Big Bear Lake.
> 
> Which is best for skiing?
> 
> ...



Big Bear is not the ski area Tahoe is.  Not even close.  

Rental car is your only option from SJ airport to Tahoe.  You could fly to Reno and have easy shuttle options but from SJ it will be a 4 hour car ride.  If snow is heavy chains are required.  You could rent a 4 wheel drive vehicle with mud/snow tires but you are still supposed to carry chains. 

Both I80(to Olympic Village) and US50(Heavenly) are major roads and will be plowed quickly to allow traffic to flow.  I80 is a major interstate and gets more attention than 50.  I have never had major problems getting to either Olympic Village or Heavenly but no telling the weather 10 months in advance.

If I wasn't skiing I would prefer to stay at the Marriott Timber Lodge next to the Heavenly Gondola.  More to do in the area than at Olympic Village if you are not a skier.  Casinos, plenty of movie theaters, and restaurants within easy walking distance. The Olympic Village is a bit isolated.  But it does have Plumpjack Cafe and Bar which I really enjoy.

If you are an expert skier Squaw Valley at Olympic Village has the most expert skiing. Heavenly is a big resort with not as many expert runs but I consider it very good for intermediate skiers. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Blues (Mar 17, 2014)

Yes, Tahoe would have more reliable snow than Big Bear.   Heavenly and the others in the immediate are should be fine unless we have another record no-precipitation year.  But when snow is scarce, your best bet is Kirkwood, which is ~45 minutes from S. Lake Tahoe and at a higher elevation.

Heavenly is one of the biggest ski resorts in the nation.  Rivals Vail in size.

If we get a big storm, yes chains can be required in I-80.  They try to clear it ASAP, as it's a major intercontinental thoroughfare.  But of course, while the snow is falling heavily, all they can do is enforce chain controls.  It has to be a storm of epic size before they totally close it; and in that case, they reopen it as soon as humanly possible.

An alternative form of transportation is air from the Bay Area (SJC/SFO/OAK) to Reno (RNO).  However, there may be chain controls from Reno to the Tahoe basin, so you don't save much on that account.

HTH,
Bob


----------



## Rent_Share (Mar 17, 2014)

Serious skiers don't do Big Bear

Most SoCal Skiers pick Mammoth Mountain


----------



## davidvel (Mar 17, 2014)

Agree. While us So-cals can head to Big Bear for a weekend jaunt, the areas there compared to Heavenly or Squaw are like comparing a prop plane to a 747. Sadly, there have been few snowy winters in Big Bear due to the extended drought, as well. 

As you're  not skiing (and injured), nothing to do in Big Bear vs. Heavenly/Stateline.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 18, 2014)

Posts 2-6 are all accurate.

You do not want to be doing the drive from San Jose to Heavenly or Squaw on a Friday evening, nor do you want to drive down the mountain on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2014)

Reno is MUCH closer to Tahoe than driving from San Jose, Sacramento, San Francisco, or Oakland.  If there is snow, it's going to be much worse coming over the high Sierra passes, than driving from Reno to Tahoe.  To go from Reno to Tahoe you only have to drive down the Carson Valley and over one mountain range.  To drive from even the closest airport to the west (Sacramento) you have to cross the full width of the Sierras.


----------



## DAman (Mar 18, 2014)

vacationtime1 said:


> Posts 2-6 are all accurate.
> 
> You do not want to be doing the drive from San Jose to Heavenly or Squaw on a Friday evening, nor do you want to drive down the mountain on Sunday afternoon.



That is very true as the traffic can be bad.  

Unlike 20 years ago now you have to watch Sacramento rush hour when going to and leaving Tahoe.  My family tried to get to South Tahoe on a Friday afternoon/evening and we did not leave San Jose early enough to miss the traffic.  I think you have to leave SJ by noon. 

Sacramento is bad between 3-7 on weeknights and I assume it is the same from 6-9am. 

Flying to Reno is the way to go-but I think OP gave LA and SJ as their options.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 18, 2014)

DAman said:


> That is very true as the traffic can be bad.
> 
> Unlike 20 years ago now you have to watch Sacramento rush hour when going to and leaving Tahoe.  My family tried to get to South Tahoe on a Friday afternoon/evening and we did not leave San Jose early enough to miss the traffic.  I think you have to leave SJ by noon.
> 
> ...




If OP has options other than SJ and LA, I would pick Salt Lake City and ski Park City.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 18, 2014)

Rent_Share said:


> Serious skiers don't do Big Bear
> 
> Most SoCal Skiers pick Mammoth Mountain




+1

I gave up on Big Bear as soon as I could afford to pay for the hotel, so I could go for more than a day trip. Big Bear just doesn't compare, and is (I think) even has more expensive lift tickets than Mammoth. Also, Alaska has non-stop flights from LA and SJC to Mammoth, so that might be another option to consider (it's actually easier to get to than either Tahoe or Big Bear).


Sent from my iPad


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 18, 2014)

San Jose to Tahoe in the winter could be a nightmare.  I'd take an inexpensive flight from San Jose to Reno - like Alaska Air.


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 18, 2014)

FYI, Snow Summit in Big Bear is already closed for the season for lack of snow. Bear Mountain is still open, but that means twice the amount of people with SS closed. Tahoe is your better bet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 19, 2014)

This 'local' takes the bus when he goes skiing, after working 17 years for Caltrans the last thing I want to do is drive up the hill.

http://www.bayareaskibus.com/directions/


----------



## Jwerking (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the comments - much appreciated.  So I guess it is Lake Tahoe versus Big Bear area.  

Park City is a great suggestion, but will not work with our planned itinerary for this trip.  This is where I blew out my knee our first time skiing there about 10 yrs ago after we purchased the Marriott Summit Watch - at least it was a resale purchase.  Bummer - never had the knee fixed, so no more skiing for me but hubby misses it.

Thanks about the warning about driving from the Bay area if a major snow storm hits - it is just scary thinking about it as we are not true snow drivers being from the Wash DC metro area.  

We are using Alaska Air, so do have the option to fly to Reno for extra $$.  We are planning this trip because we have $150 and $200 discount codes awarded because of major changes to my daughter and SIL flights to Hawaii over this past Xmas.  Can't let those discounts go to waste - LOL- so planning a getaway for next winter to Cabo - with stopovers in CA - to get away for the cold in the East Coast.  

See we can get a shuttle from Reno airport to Lake Tahoe - which would preclude having to rent a car and driving in any snow.  If we stay at South Lake Tahoe, is there any need for a car ?  No need to pay $$ for the car to sit there all week.

If we take the Amtrak to Truckee, are there shuttles from there to South Lake Tahoe?  Also, how far is the Emysville train station from SFO, Oakland, or San jose airports - whichever is closest?


----------



## Luanne (Mar 19, 2014)

Jwerking said:


> If we take the Amtrak to Truckee, are there shuttles from there to South Lake Tahoe?  Also, how far is the Emysville train station from SFO, Oakland, or San jose airports - whichever is closest?



Emeryville would be closest to Oakland.


----------

